# حساب كميات الأسمنت والركام الناعم والخشن الداخل في الخرسانة وحسب النسب المختلفة



## khalid3x77 (31 مايو 2009)

​​أخواني الأعزاء لابد من أخذ معامل الأنكماش بنظر الحسبان فتكون الطريقة كالتالي​​الخرسانة بنسب 1-2-4​​تستخدم المعادلة الحجم = س+2س+4س​لكن لابد من استخدام معامل انكماش الخرسانة و هو 0.67 فتصبح المعادلة ​الحجم 1 متر مكعب من الخرسانة = 0.67(س+2س+4س)​س = 0.2132196162​وزن الأسمنت = س * كثافة الأسمنت = س * 1400 = 298.5 تقريبا 300 كيلوغرام​حجم الرمل = 2س = 0.426 متر مكعب​حجم الحصى = 4س = 0.852 متر مكعب​​ويمكن استخراج نسب المواد لأي نسبة مطلوبة بنفس الطريقة​مثلا 1-1.5-3 تصبح المعادلة الحجم 1 متر مكعب من الخرسانة= 0.67(س+1.5س+3س)​ونستخرج قيمة س ونستخرج بقية القيم المطلوبة​​التطبيق على المثال المذكور​​40*300=12000 كيلوغرام=12 طن اسمنت​40*0.426=17.04 متر مكعب حصى​40*0.852=34.8 متر مكعب حصى​​ملاط الأسمنت (مونة الأسمنت)​مثلا الملاط للطابوق بنسبة 1-3​​نستخدم المعادلة الحجم = س+3س​لكن لابد من استخدام معامل انكماش الملاط وهو 0.75 فتصبح المعادلة ​الحجم 1 متر مكعب من الملاط = 0.75(س+3س)​س= 0.333333​ونستخرج كمية الأسمنت والرمل في المتر المكعب ​طبعآ يمكن تغيير المعادلة حسب النسب المطلوبة​​التطبيق على المثال المذكور​المساحة هي 15 متر مربع لنفرض أن السمك المطلوب هو 2سم​اذآ الحجم = 0.02*15=0.3​​الأسمنت =0.3*0.333333*1400=139.99=140 كغم أسمنت​الرمل =0.3*0.33333*3=0.29999 متر مكعب رمل ​​طبعآ هذا لسمك 2سم وبمساحة 15 متر مربع​​مهندس خالد


----------



## محمد المدار (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أحسنت ياأخ خالد وجزاك الله خيراً وأرجوا منك أن تبين لي 
1- كيف يتم أختيار النسب مثلاً 1,2,4 أو 1,3,5 أو غيرها 
2- هل تكون النسب ثابته يعني للسياج نسبة محددة وللجدران نسبة محددة وللسقوف وللصب ألأرضية 
أرجوا بيان ذلك لحاجتي له ...... مع التقدير


----------



## khalid3x77 (31 مايو 2009)

أخ محمد
النسب عادة تحدد عن طريق الخلطة التصميمية بالأعتماد على تدرجات الركام المستعمل ومقاومة الأنضغاط المطلوبة للخرسانة التي يحددها أستشاري التصميم الذي صمم المبنى بالأعتماد على مقاومة أنضغاط معينة قد تكون 20 أو 25 أو 35 ميكاباسكال.
على العموم لاتوجد خرسانة مسلحة بمحتوى سمنت يقل عن 300 كيلوغرام في المتر المكعب اي بأستخدام النسب 1-2-4
وتستخدم في الأبنية الأعتيادية طابقين فقط طبعآ بعد مراجعة قوة الأنضغاط المفترضة أثناء التصميم
أي أن تصميم الخلطةالخرسانية ضروري في المشاريع الكبيرة والمهمة والتي تعتمد على قوة أنضغاط تفوق 35 ميكاباسكال
وبطريقة تقريبية
حيث النسبة 1-1.5-3 تكون نسبة الأسمنت فيها 380 كيلوغرام /متر مكعب بينما 1-2-4 تكون نسبة الأسمنت فيها 300 كيلوغرام/متر مكعب فعندما نحتاج الى مقاومة انضغاط تفوق 25 ميكاباسكال يعني خرسانة صنف c25 فنستخدم النسبة التي يكون محتوى الأسمنت فيها 380 لأن المواصفة السعودية مثلآ حددت النسبة ل c25 بين 360-400 كيلوغرام/ مترمكعب
لكن الأصح هو عمل خلطة تصميمية عند الأمكان كما أن أستخدام مضافات الخرسانة يرفع من قوة الأنضغاط بكلفة وبمحتوى أسمنت أقل
أرجو أن تكون هذة المعلومات مفيدة


----------



## khalid3x77 (31 مايو 2009)

أخي العزيز الملف المرفق يوضح محتوى الأسمنت في الخرسانة حسب الصنف


----------



## شادي يس (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه وجزلك الله الف خير


----------



## وردة حاتم (9 أغسطس 2009)

مقاومة النضغاط للخرسانة


----------



## وردة حاتم (9 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوتوضيح العلاقة بين مقاومة الانضغاط للخرسانة ونسب الخلط


----------



## بركة محمد (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المجهود المبذول


----------



## مهندس رواوص (9 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك.............................ز


----------



## عبد الله 212 (9 أغسطس 2009)

khalid3x77 قال:


> الخرسانة بنسب 1-2-4​


 


> الحجم 1 متر مكعب من الخرسانة = 0.67(س+2س+4س)
> 
> 
> س = 0.2132196162
> ...


ولكن هل هذه النسب للاحجام ام لأوزان
لانه في تصميم الخلطات الخرسانيه يتم حساب كل العناصر بالوزن


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (9 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الفاضل :
جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات


----------



## Eng. Aadi (9 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## maher-mohamed (9 أغسطس 2009)

هل نسبه الانكماش للخرسانه هى .67. ام هى تداخل المكونات فى حيز المتر المكعب ؟


----------



## عنود (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ولي عودة لانني احسب الكميات بطريقة اخرى اود ان الفت انتباهك انني وضعت مثال لقياس الكميات ولكنني لم ادخل في حساب مكونات الخرسانة


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (9 أغسطس 2009)

الرجاء من ىمن يملك مخططات التصميم رفعها 
اعتقد انها توزع في الامتحان بجامعة السودان امتحان تكنلوجيا خرسانه(رحم الله د بكري)


----------



## النجاري (9 أغسطس 2009)

maher-mohamed قال:


> هل نسبه الانكماش للخرسانه هى .67. ام هى تداخل المكونات فى حيز المتر المكعب ؟


 
بل هي تداخل المكونات حيث يملأ السمنت والرمل الفراغات والفجوات الحاصلة بين اجزاء الركام الخشن (الحصو) وهذا يفسر االتباين في الحجم بين حجم الخرسانه ومجموع حجوم مكوناتها
مع التقدير والاحترام
المهندس مصعب النجاري


----------



## khalid3x77 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ان العلاقة بين نسبة الأسمنت ومقاومة الأنضغاط هي طردية الى حد معين حيث يوثر كذلك نسبة محتوى الماء الى محتوى الأسمنت.
بمعنى أن استخدام محتوى سمنت عالي جدآ( أكثر من 500 كغم) لا يؤدي بالضرورة الى مقاومة انضغاط أعلى حيث يجب زيادة محتوى الماء أيضا مما يبقي نسبة محتوى الماء الى الأسمنت بنفس المستوى لغرض المحافضة على قابلية التشغيل
الحل عن الحاجة الى مقاومة أنضغاط أعلى هو عمل خلطة تصميمية بأستخدام مضافات الخرنانة الملدنات المتفوقة مثلآ أو أستخدام رماد قشور الرز الخ
هذة الأضافات تؤدي الى تقليل نسبة الماء الى الأسمنت مما يعطي قابلية أنضغاط عالية مع الحصول على قابلية تشغيل ممتازة قد لاتحتاج الى عملية رص


----------



## قاسم احمد سلمان (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## odwan (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك والف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيّمة


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز


----------



## ATHEEL2001 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الرومنسي الخامس (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس عددنان (21 مارس 2010)

تسلم ........................


----------



## parasismic (21 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## engabogabr (21 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير بس يا ريت اساس علمي نعتمد علية جبت منين .67


----------



## المهندس قصي سمير (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس قصي سمير (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا طيب


----------



## engabogabr (11 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير بس يا ريت اساس علمي نعتمد علية جبت منين .67*​


----------



## ديار26 (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## رعد يحيى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجهودك لا تضيع عند الله


----------



## civil love (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
لك يااخي العزيز 
بوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووركت


----------



## سارية عثمان (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يااخي الكريم 
ولكن ماذا عن تدرج وكثافة ومحتوى الرطوبة في الركام 0نرجوا منكم الافادة جزاكم الله خيرا0


----------



## القمر الهندسي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الك ياورده.......................................................


----------



## مصطفى المطني (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن اين وزن الماء الداخل في الخلطة ؟
كيف نحسبه اذا سمحت ؟


----------



## ريان المهندس (4 ديسمبر 2010)

[font=&quot]نسب الخلط الخرساني (1 :2 :4) نأخذها على سبيل المثال [/font]​ [font=&quot]طبعا هذه نسب حجمية للخلطة الخرسانية[/font]​ [font=&quot] وطبعا نعلم أن [/font]​ [font=&quot](كثافة السمنت =1350- 1400 كغم/م3 )[/font]​ [font=&quot](كثافة الرمل الجاف =1500-1600 كغم/م3 ) [/font]​ [font=&quot](كثافة الرمل الرطب= 1900 كغم/م3 )[/font]​ [font=&quot](كثافة الحصو= 1600 – 1800 كغم/م3 )[/font]​ [font=&quot]حجم الكيس الواحد للسمنت ال 50 كغم يساوي 0.035 م3[/font]​ [font=&quot] أي( 50 كغم نقسمها على 1400 كغم/م3 = 0.035 م3 )[/font]​ [font=&quot]السمنت= 300 كغم لخلطة متر المكعب الواحد (0.213 م3/م3 ) [/font]​ [font=&quot]الرمل=0.213 م3 نضرب في 2=0.426 م3 ونضرب في الكثافة أي 1600 كغم/م3[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]= 681 كغم نستعملها ل متر المكعب الواحد [/font]​ [font=&quot]الحصو= 0.213 م3 نضرب في 4= 0.852 م3 ونضرب في الكثافة 1700 كغم/م3[/font]​ [font=&quot] =1448 كغم نستعملها ل متر المكعب الواحد[/font]​ [font=&quot]إذن صار النسب الوزنية بعد قسمة المواد الرمل والحصو (أوزانها) على السمنت 300 كغم فصارت النسبة (1 : 2.27 : 4.83 )[/font]​


----------



## عبدالسلام المدني (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
وبارك الله فيك 
ممكن توضح معادلة معامل الانكماش


----------



## عبدالسلام المدني (7 ديسمبر 2010)

وتحديد نسبة الماء هل يوجد له عامل مؤثر ام لا


----------



## عاشق السهر (27 ديسمبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه على المعلومات


----------



## المتطلعة (27 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الاياديييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (8 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (8 يناير 2011)

شكرررررررراً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ام شاد (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اعرف كمية الحديد والخرسانة في بناء منزل مساحته الاجمالية450م2
وكم المساحة المسموحة للبناء
ارجو الرد بالتفصيل المبسط لاني لا اعرف الهندسة


----------



## خالد العكيلي (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ملحوضه بسيطه لو سمحت اعتقد ان معامل انكماش الملاط هو 87 . 0 مع تحياتي

اما الاخت ورده فان مقاومه الخرسانه تعتمد على نسب الخلط اي ان نسبه خلط 1 -2 -4 المفروض تعطي اعلى مقاومه 21 ميكا باسكال اذا اردنا الحصول على مقاومه اعلى نستخدم نسبه خلط 1 -5 .1 -3 اي زياده كميه الاسمنت على حساب المواد الاخرى وهذا يعتمد على نوعيه الاسمنت المستخدم والركام وهل توجد مواد مضافه او لا مع الاخذ بالحسبان عمل خلطه تصميميه من نفس المواد المستخدمه لمعرفه سلوك هذه المواد مع تحياتي


----------



## new civilian (18 يناير 2011)

كل الشكر يا مهندس خالد , جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Jamal (19 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## Lordmedo (14 فبراير 2011)

و الله بجد معلومات قيمه جدا


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## altimimi (21 فبراير 2011)

تصاميم الخرسانة بحر لايمكن تحديد حدودة بالخلطات التقليدية المعروفة , حاليا وباستعمال الانواع المختلفة من الملدنات والملدنات الفائقة للكونكريت يمكننا الحصول على مقاومات عالية بمحوى سمنت اقل , ثم ان اختيار الخلطات في كثير من الاحيان يعتمد على الاليات التي تضخ الكونكريت فاذا كانت جديدة وقوية تكون نسبة الحصى الخشن اكثر وكذلك يعتمد تصميم الخلطات على فترة فتح القالب


----------



## مهندسه اثار (21 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خضر سالم (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## فيصل شاجع (21 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صدى الرنين (6 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## mansr (11 مايو 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافيه


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (11 مايو 2011)

أشد الأشياء تأييداً للعقل مشاورة العلماء والأناة في الأمور والاعتبار بالتجارب وأشدها إضراراً بالعقل الاستبداد والتهاون والعجلة
​


----------



## eng_hayder (20 مايو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك خير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## مهندس مدحت سعيد (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رقيه (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمود مدكور (8 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود مدكور (8 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## image (8 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر للمهندس خالد ومعلومات قيمة جدا

اعتقد ان نسبة الخلطة تكون كالاتي
الحصا : 1200-1400 كج \ م3
الرملة : 600-650 كج \ م3
الاسمنت يكون بين 300 كج \ م3 في الابنية التي لا تتطلب مقاومة عالية - 400 كج\م3
و كمية المياة تكون غالبا هي نصف الاسمنت .. اي بحدود 150-200 لتر\م3

المواد المضافة في الخرسانة كثيرة و منها مؤخر لزمن الشك و مسرع زمن الشك بالاضافة 
لملينات الخرسانة plasicizer و مانع للنفاذية و غيرها .. 
بعض الانواع لا تزيد مقاومة الخرسنة بالمعنى الحرفي لكنها تقلل من كمية المياة المستخدمة و بالتالي 
تزيد قوة الخرسانة لان زيادة المياه للمحافظة على ليونة الخرسانة تقلل من قوة الخرسانة

والله علم​


----------



## تامر شهير (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع مميز ...جزاكم الله خيرا ​*


----------



## zxzx_0007 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور على المجهود المبذول*


----------



## turkeee (30 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز شكرا لكم على ماقدمتموه لنا من معلومات ولكن أطلب منكم التوضيح 
1. بعض العملا يطلب خرسانه مكونه من ( 3/4 ,3/8 , رمل , بودره بس يوجدبها نسبه بسيطه من الطين بعد الكسر) 
2. الخلط التي تم شرحها من قبلكم فقط من الخرسانه أي نوع والرمل فقط .
3 . أيهما أفضل لوسمحت .
4 . كم 1م3 من الخرسانه = بالكيلو أجرام كحد أدنى 
وأشكركم مقدما على مابذلتموه في الموقع ياعزيزي


----------



## abounoor (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## engineer.medo43 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## cmf7355 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك البرنامج مفيد


----------



## eng.fouad al iraqi (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا -موضوع جيد


----------



## khalid3x77 (10 أبريل 2012)

مصطفى المطني قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> ولكن اين وزن الماء الداخل في الخلطة ؟
> كيف نحسبه اذا سمحت ؟


السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز

وزن الماء او كمية الماء الداخل في الخلطة يأتي من الخلطة التصميمية اوالخلطة التجريبية و حسب معامل الهطول المطلوب الذي يعبر عن قابلية التشغيل للكونكريت التي تحدد حسب طريقة رص الخرسانة وكثافة حديد التسليح وقوة الأنضغاط المطلوبة
علما ان نسبة الماء الى الأسمنت تلعب دورآ كبيرآ في تحديد قوة انضغاط الخرسانة
اما عن كيفية تحديد كمية الماء فالتر الواحد وزنة واحد كيلوغرام فلا يوجد فرق بين طريقة القياس سواء كانة وزنية ام حجمية لكن عادة تستخدم اجهزت قياس جريان الماء لقياس كمية الماء الداخل في الخلطة في معامل الكونكريت الجاهز
وكما ذكرت سابقآ يمكن استخدام الملدنات المتفوقة للحصول على قابلية تشغيل أعلى بكمية ماء أقل


----------



## مهندس سمير (11 أبريل 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## khalid ali hussain (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا مهندس خالد وممكن اسائل كيف نحول الخلطة 1- 2 - 4 الى اوزان بالنسبة للرمل والحصى؟؟؟ لان كثافة الرمل والحصى غير معلومة بالنسبة الي بشكل دقيق.... وجزاك الله خير


----------



## khalid ali hussain (16 أبريل 2012)

كيف تم تحديد عامل الانكماش للخرسانة ب 0.67 ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سلمان 333 (4 مايو 2012)

الموضوع افادني كثيرا فشكرا جزيلا
بالنسبة للأشكال الذي كان قائما عندي فيما يتعلق بتفوق مكونات الخرسانة المنفردة على حجم الخرسانة نفسها قد تم حله,ولكن لكي يتم اعتماد المعلومة تماما فمن اين جاء معامل الأنكماش بهذه النسبة 0.67؟؟


----------



## elgenius (4 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## فاجومى (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sfary2010 (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## mohammad alkhalili (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## بااكش (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخي على هذه المشاركة المفيدة


----------

